# Let's talk "Spring Break" Kids Fishing Trips



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The old saying goes Spring Forward - Fall Back is one way to remember to which way to set your clocks. The expression "spring ahead" and "spring up" are also used to describe the action of setting clocks 1 hour ahead for he start of spring.

"March Forward"

Is a term used to remind people about the DST start dates, but its a time around the lodge when we look forward to families on spring break.

As you can see March has already started booking up, but no problem. We have plenty of rooms, guides, meals, staff, marina, and dates to get your family and kids on a fishing trip of a lifetime.

Want to discuss pricing, please call our managers at Bay Flats Lodge and ask for either Randy or Angie.

1-888-677-4868
Booking Email: [email protected]
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

